# Raise final drive ratio of rally sentra



## mdhimes (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey all. 
This is my first post here and I was happy to see a fair amount of rally content. It rocks! Anyway I am trying to find a way to raise the final drive of my brother's SE-R; check the picture below.

http://www.onalimbracing.com/gallery2/view_photo.php?set_albumName=2004snodrift&id=IMG_2266

So does anyone know of a different ring and gear combination that is out there or possibly a different tranny that will bolt up to the sr20de that will bring the final drive ratio up. I was hoping to raise it up as close to 5:1 as possible.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks, matt.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mdhimes said:


> Hey all.
> This is my first post here and I was happy to see a fair amount of rally content. It rocks! Anyway I am trying to find a way to raise the final drive of my brother's SE-R; check the picture below.
> 
> http://www.onalimbracing.com/gallery2/view_photo.php?set_albumName=2004snodrift&id=IMG_2266
> ...


The SR16VE in the Japanese lucino VZ-R has a 4.40 final drive which is better than the 4.1. It also has a close ratio gearbox. Thats about the only alternate gear ratios I know of.

PAR Engineering can make dog boxes with custom ratios and custom r&p's as well.

Mike


----------

